# My Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 won’t boot anymore



## Darth80 (Jul 22, 2012)

Hey guys,

My “Samsung Galaxy Tab S2” tablet is having a lot of difficulty booting. It is quite unresponsive and no longer displays anything.

I bought it in November 2015, so it is around 4,5 years old.

Recently, it crashed a few times while playing youtube videos. I would usually manage to open back youtube or just restart the tablet. 

However, this time, it will not boot.

I tried to force it to restart by holding power or holding 3 buttons like power or random combinations with volume and home (I wasn’t sure which one is the good one). It doesn’t work 95% of the times that I try, but sometimes, it briefly shows an error screen about the risks of running a custom OS and asks if I want to continue.

This error screen only appeared 2 times and it wasn’t long enough for me to take a picture of the error message before turning off again.

I do not run a custom OS and that tablet is not even rooted, so I suspect that my Android OS is corrupted, which is weird because this older tablet didn’t seem to receive much OS upgrades recently (while my slightly more recent Android phone does receive them).

The screen and the hardware are in good condition as I took good care of this tablet. I dropped it maybe once or twice in 4,5 years, and it spent most of its time on the kitchen table for morning news or youtube videos during dinner.

I do not have “unique no backup files” on the tablet itself, so even if we did a factory reset and I lost everything on the hard drive, it would not be a problem for me. It might even help to fix the booting issue. My pictures were uploaded to Dropbox, I sometimes do a backup, etc. However, it is connected to a lot of my accounts, so there could be a privacy issue.

My questions:

1) Is there anything that can be done to save this Samsung tablet?

Should I attempt something like this? https://appuals.com/how-to-fix-the-samsung-galaxy-tab-reboot-loop/

2) What is the usual life expectancy of a high-end Samsung tablet like that? 4 years? 6 years?


I look forward to reading you!


----------



## Darth80 (Jul 22, 2012)

June 14th update: I plugged the tablet and saw that it was at 18%. I let it charge itself all the way up to 100% while still turned off, then unplugged it and let it powered off for the night. The next morning, it booted normally on the first attempt, and it also had 14 app upgrades waiting. Maybe there was a minor Android update, but I didn't see any pop-up about that.


Still, I am open to suggestions if there is a way to decrease the likelihood of the problem (described in my original post above) happening again!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You could consider factory restoring it once it turns on again, but it sounds like the tablet is hitting its end stage of life.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

MC I do not see your post prior to what is marked as post 3 (OP being #1 and #2)but I do agree it is most likely as you described.


----------



## Darth80 (Jul 22, 2012)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> You could consider factory restoring it once it turns on again, but it sounds like the tablet is hitting its end stage of life.



I was very happy to see my tablet turn on this morning, however, I think that a factory reset might help to prevent this from happening again.



Which method would you recommend to perform a factory reset?

This one?

https://appuals.com/how-to-fix-the-samsung-galaxy-tab-reboot-loop/


Or this link gives 2 methods:the settings menu method and the booting method.

https://www.howtoreset.org/samsung-galaxy-tab-s2-8-0/


I also found this method:
https://support.bell.ca/Mobility/Sm...2.how_to_perform_a_hard_reset_when_my_samsung


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Either method would do. The settings menu method is easier to do if Android is loading successfully.

I would do a full flash though, if you can get a copy of the stock/official firmware from Samsung, just in case the corruption is in the system itself (android) and not just user data. Start with a factory reset first though, and if it fixes the issue then no need for a full flash.


----------



## cliffmid (Nov 5, 2011)

Had the same problem. FActory reset did the trick. Though it was a pain to re-install everything.


----------



## WndrWmn (Oct 25, 2012)

Just a reminder, make certain to keep your device backed up. If you go to a new device you’ll be able to restore the backup to your new device.


----------

